# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  سبـحانك اللهـم خـير معلـم

## حمدان الجزائري

وقول اللَّه تعالى : { اقْرَأْ باسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِى خَلَقَ * خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ مِن عَلَقٍ * اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ * الَّذِى عَلَّمَ بالْقَلَمِ * عَلَّمِ الإِنْسانَ  مَالَمْ يَعْلَمْ *}(1). 
قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه اللَّه تعالى : (( . . .  وفيها التنبيه على ابتداء خلق الإنسان من علقة ، وأن من كرمه تعالى أن علم الإنسان مالم يعلم ، فشرفه وكرمه بالعلم . . .  )) (2).اهـ    
قلت : قوله تعالى : { الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بالْقَلَمِ }؛ فيه ذكر الوسيلة إلى العلم ، وأنه بالقلم كتابة ، وتقييداً ، وبالقلم حمل العلم من كل خلف عدوله.
قال الشاعر :
والعالـم     المـدعـو      حـبراً      إنمـا               سمـاه    باسـم    الحـبر   حمـل    المحـبر

وقوله : { عَلَّمَ الإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ } ؛ أي بما تكتمل به إنسانيته ، وتتحقق به عبوديته.        
قال أحمد شوقي ذاكراً للَّه هذه النعمة العظيمة (3):

سبحـانك        اللهـم      خـير     معلـم                علمـت       بالقلـم     القـرون      الأولى
أخرجـت   هـذا     العقـل   من   ظلمـاته                وهـديته      النـور       المبـين      سـبيلا
أرسلـت   بالتـوراة   مـوسى     مرشـداً                وابن       البتـول        فعلـم      الإنجـيلا
وفجـرت    ينبـوع     الـبيان     محمـداً                فسـقى     الحـديث      وناول     التـنزيلا

والآيات فـي كتاب اللَّه الدالة على فضل اللَّه على الإنسان بالعلم ، وأنه هو المعلم على الحقيقة ، ـ فلا معلم سواه ، كما لا إله غيره ـ ، كثيرة جداً.
قال تعالى : { الرَّحْمَنُ * عَلَّمَ الْقُرْءَانَ * خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ * عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ * الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ بِحُسْبَانٍ *}(4).    
وقال ممتناً على نبيه صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم بذلك :{ . . .  وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيماً }(5).  
وقال عن الخضر  عليه السلام : { فَوَجَدَا عَبْداً مِنْ عِبَادِنَا ءَاتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِن عِنْدِنَا وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِن لَدُنَّا عِلْماً }(6). 
وقال عن ملائكته : { قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَكَ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلاَّ مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ }(7). 
وقال عن موسى عليه السلام :{ وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى ءَاتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً وَعِلْماً . . . }(8).
وقال على لسان أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى في حق طالوت : { . . .  قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ . . . }(9).
وقال عن آدم عليه السلام : { وَعَلَّمَ ءَادَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا . . . }(10).
وقال عن سليمان وداود عليهما السلام :{ فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلاًّ ءَاتَيْنَا حُكْماً وَعِلْماً . . . }(11).
وقال عن لقمان الحكيم : {وَلَقَدْ ءَاتَيْنَا لُقْمَانَ الْحِكْمَةَ . . . }(12).
فمن الذي علم آدم ، وفهم سليمان ، وآتى لقمان الحكمة(؟!)  إنه اللَّه العليم الحكيم ، الذي أحاط كل شيء علماً.
ولذلك كان ابن تيمية على ما آتاه اللَّه من عقلية فذة ، وذكاء نادر؛يمرغ وجهه فـي التراب ، انكساراً للَّه سائلاً قائلاً : (( يا معلم إبراهيم علمني  )).
*    كلمة لشيخ الإسلام عن سعة اطلاعه ، وتعليقات للمؤلف عليها :
قال رحمة اللَّه عليه : (( ربما طالعت على الآية الواحدة مائة تفسير ، ثم أسأل اللَّه الفهم وأقول : يا معلم آدم وإبراهيم علمني ، وكنت أذهب إلى المساجد المهجورة ، ونحوها ، وأمرغ وجهي في التراب ، وأسأل اللَّه تعالى وأقول : يا معلم إبراهيم علمني )) (13).
قلت : وفي كلمة شيخ الإسلام فوائد جمة ينبغي أن يستفيدها الطالب منها: 
*  سـعة اطـلاعه وفيها إشعار بعلو همته التي أضرمت فـي نفسه الشوق إلى إدامة النظر وإدمان المطالعة ، فلولا أنه كان كذلك ؛ ما كان ليكون فـي هذه المنزلة التي أنزله اللَّه إياها.
*  الدعاء والمسألة مع طلب العلم ؛ فإنه رحمه اللَّه لم يعتمد على عقله فـي فهم النصوص مع ما آتاه اللَّه من عقلية فذة ، وملكة خارقة للعادة ؛ ـ لو وزعت على كثير من الخلق لوسعتهم ولصار الواحد منهم إماماً عدلاً ، يستقل بفهمه للنصوص عن الآخرين ـ بل يتوجه إلى اللَّه تعالى لمن بيده مقاليد الفهم إلى مفهم سليمان ، إلى معلم آدم ، وإبراهيم بكليته ، وجمعيته منطرحاً بين يديه ضارعاً ، سائلاً اللَّه التوفيق للصواب ، فيفتح اللَّه عليه ؛ وما كان اللَّه ليرد مثله ، أو يُعْجِمَ فهمه. 
*  طلب الخلوة باللَّه حال الدعاء مع إظهار العبودية الحقة ؛ وذلك بالافتقار ، والانكسار للَّه ، وإظهار الضعف والحاجة كحال زكريا عليه السلام قال تعالى :{ . . .  إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَآء خَفِيّاً} ، فلا يعلم به أحد حال دعائه سوى اللَّه ، وهو أدعى للقبول ، والإجابة.  
قال ابن كثير رحمه اللَّه : ((  إنما أخفاه لأنه أحب إلى اللَّه )).اهـ 
وقال تعالى :{ هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ . . . } 
قلت :أي : بعد أن رأى فضل اللَّه على مريم وقد أعطاها شيئاً فـي غير وقته ، فرغب عليه السلام عند ذلك في شيء قد فاته ، ما كان ليَرِدَ على عقل من بلغه الكبر ، واشتعل رأسه شيباً ، ووهن العظم منه ، وكانت امرأته عاقراً ؛ ليسأله ، ولكنها رحمة اللَّه ، وإرادته الخير بعبده زكريا عليه السلام جاءت فـي إشارة مريم له :{ . . .  هُوَ مِن عِنْدِ اللَّهِ . . . }، فكما هو فـي وقته من عند الله يا نبي اللَّه زكريا ؛ فكذلك هو فـي غير وقته من عند اللَّه.  
وكأنه كان فـي انتظارها على قدر من اللَّه وتقدير فسأل مسألة ليس هذا وقتها ؛ ولكنه أوان إجابتها.
فأنزل باللَّه حاجته ، وهو الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون ، والأسباب الكونية بينه وبينها معدومة فلا سبيل يلتمسه إليها : { فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَاب . . . }، وجاءته البشرى.
فرحم الله شيخ الإسلام فقد كان فـي العلم رأساً ؛ ومع ذلك يستزيد اللَّه مما إذا استزاد منه المستزيد علم يقيناً أنه مازال بحاجة إلى المزيد ، فزيادته تبدي للمرء قلته*****.
ولذلك قال تعالى لنبيه آمراً ومعلماً :{ . . . وَلاَ تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْءَانِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً}(14) ؛ فلم يأمره سبحانه بالاستزادة من شيء سوى العلم.
قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه اللَّه تعالى :

كلـما            أدبـني           الـدهــ                   ــر        أراني        نقـص        عقلـي
وإذا         مـا          ازددت          علماً                  زادنـي               علـماً             بجهلـي

قال سعيد بن جبير : (( لا يزال الرجل عالماً ما تعلم ، فإذا ترك العلم وظن أنه قد استغنى ، واكتفى بما عنده ؛ فهو أجهل ما يكون ))  (15).
قال ظافر بن جابر :
مازلـت    أعلـم     أولاً     فـي     أول                     حـتى   علمـت    بأنـني   لا  علـم    لي
ومن   العجـائب   أن    أكـون   جاهـلاً                      مـن   حيث    كـوني   أنني   لا   أجهـل

وقال تعالى :{ وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُم مِّن بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ شَيئاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبصَارَ وَالأَفئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُم تَشْكُرُونَ}(16) .
*   الجهل أصل  فـي الإنسان عند ولادته :
إذاً الجهل أصل فـي الإنسان عند خلقه ، وحين ولادته ؛ لا يغض من إنسانيته حين ذاك ؛ فإذا استوى ، وبلغ أشده وبقي على أصله ؛ فإنه ينقلب إلـى صفة ذم ، وقدح ، ونقص ؛ إذ حين ذلك كماله ، وتمامه في العلم والمعرفة ؛ ولذلك قال :{ . . .  وَجَعَلَ لَكُم السَّمْعَ وَالأَبصَارَ وَالأَفئِدَةِ . . . }، فلولم ينعم اللَّه بها على الإنسان لما كان شيئاً مذكوراً ، ففي عدمها العدم.
وفـي الحديث المتفق عليه عن معاوية رضي الله عنه  أن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال : ((  من يرد اللَّه به خيراً ؛ يفقهه فـي الدين )) (17). 
وهو سبحانه القابض للعلم كما هو الباسط له ، فعن عبد اللَّه بن عمرو بن العاص  رضي اللَّه عنهما قال : سمعت رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول : (( إن اللَّه لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من العباد ؛ ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء ، حتى إذا لم يبق عالماً اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً ، فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا ))(18). 
وفي الصحيحين ، عن أنس رضي الله عنه  قال : قال رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وعلى آله وسلم : ((  إن من أشراط الساعة أن يرفع العلم ويظهر الجهل . . . )) (19).
أي أخي يا ذا الهمة إذا تحققت من هذا وعلمته ، وأردت أن ينالك هذا الفضل من اللَّه ؛ حيث الحكمة بيده يؤتيها من يشاء ، ويمنعها من يشاء ، ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيراً كثيراً ؛ فعليك بأمور هي : أسباب التوفيق(20)، ـ (( سأنبيك عن تفصيلها ببيان )) ـ  استمسك بها ، وعض عليها ، واستعن اللَّه ربك ؛ تجده خير معين(21).

منقول
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
(1)       سورة العلق الآيات : (1ـ 5).         
(2)       الحافظ أبو الفداء ابن كثير الدمشقي ( تفسير القرآن العظيم  )( 4 / 561، تفسير سورة العلق ).
(3)        أحمد شوقي ( الشوقيات )( 1 / 141)( قصيدة العلم،والتعليم ).   
(4)       سورة الرحمن الآيات : (1ـ 5).         
(5)       سورة النساء الآية : (113). 
(6)       سورة الكهف الآية  : ( 65).                     
(7)       سورة البقرة الآية : ( 32).
(8)       سورة القصص الآية : (14).
(9)       سورة البقرة الآية  :( 247).                        
(10)     سورة البقرة الآية : ( 31).
(11)     سورة الأنبياء الآية : (79).                            
(12)     سورة لقمان الآية : (12).
(13)     ابن عبد الهادي المقدسي ( العقود  الدرية في مناقب شيخ الإسلام أحمد  بن  تيمية )(1/ 42 ).
(14)     سورة طه الآية: (114).  
(15)     ابن جماعة الكناني ( تذكرة السامع والمتكلم )( الباب الثاني في أدب العالم في نفسه ومراعاة طالبه ودرسه ، النوع الحادي عشر  ص 37 )  تحقيق وتعليق محمد هاشم الندوي .
(16)     سورة  النحل الآية: ( 78 ).
(17)     البخاري ( كتاب العلم )( باب من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين ، حديث رقم 71 ) و( كتاب فرض الخمس )( باب قوله تعالى: { فأن لله خمسه وللرسول} حديث رقم 3116 ) و( كتاب الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة )( باب قول النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وعلى آله وسلم لا تزال طائفة من أمتي حديث رقم 7312 ) ومسلم ( كتاب الزكاة )( باب النهي عن المسألة حديث رقم 1037) و( كتاب الإمارة )( باب قوله صلى اللَّه عليه وعلى آله وسلم لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ).
(18)     البخاري ( كتاب العلم )( باب:كيف يقبض العلم(؟) حديث رقم 100، ومسلم ( كتاب العلم )( باب رفع العلم وقبضه ، حديث رقم 2673 ).
(19)    البخاري ( كتاب العلم )( باب رفع العلم وظهور الجهل،حديث رقم 80 ،81) و( كتاب المحاربين من أهل الكفر والردة )( باب إثم الزناة ، حديث رقم 6808 ) و ( كتاب النكاح )( باب يقل الرجال ويكثر النساء حديث رقم 5231 ) ومسلم ( كتاب العلم )( باب رفع العلم وقبضه،حديث رقم 2671 ).
(20)     قال ابن الجوزي : (( والأسباب طريق ، ولابد من سلوكها )) ( صيد الخاطر/ 100 ).
(21)     أبو عبيد العمروني ( ضبح العاديات/ ص 13 ـ 26 ).

----------

